# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  I LOve you to

## ترنيمة عشق

مرحبا ..

عندي هوس بالقلوب ..
ماعليه المكتب و المقلمه زحمه ..
هذا القلب من إحدى مدرساتنا أيام المتوسطه ..
:wub: 
_I LOve you to_ 
(1) 
 
Picture
Make: NIKON CORPORATION
Model: NIKON D80
Shutter Speed: 10/100 second
F Number: F/5.3
Focal Length: 58 mm
ISO Speed: 250 


(2)
 
Picture
Make: NIKON CORPORATION
Model: NIKON D80
Shutter Speed: 10/600 second
F Number: F/5.6
Focal Length: 135 mm
ISO Speed: 250 

 
Picture
Make: NIKON CORPORATION
Model: NIKON D80
Shutter Speed: 10/100 second
F Number: F/5.3
Focal Length: 58 mm
ISO Speed: 250 

ماذا ..؟ 
مع محبتي ..
ترانيم

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..


اللهم ص ـلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد ..



ماش ـاء الله عليكِ ح ـبوووبه ..


الـ ص ـووره كتير رآيقه .. وح ـلاته المكان على طبيـ ع ـته ..


الأولى والثالثه كتير ح ـبيتهم ،، أما الثانيه أح ـس ينقـ ص ـها إض ـاءه ..


تـ س ـلم يمناك وع ـدستك ،، وربي يـ ع ـطيكِ الـ ع ـااافيه ..


دوم نورينا بكل تـ ص ـوير ج ـديد منكِ ..


إع ـذريني ح ـبوبه : يُنقل للقـ س ـم المناس ـب ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## أبو سلطان

> مرحبا ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عندي هوس بالقلوب ..
> ماعليه المكتب و المقلمه زحمه ..
> هذا القلب من إحدى مدرساتنا أيام المتوسطه ..
> ...



الصور و لو أنها فنيا غير جيدة لكن معنويا راقيه جدا 
و اللي جعلها فنيا تشتكي هو عدم استعمال الفلاش 
بس بتكون غاية الروعة و حتى بدون افلاش، لو عدلتي في الميزانيه قليل 
مثلا فتحة العدسة:  
F Number: F/5.3 
اتصير أوسع 
F Number: F/2.8 
و 
سرعة الغالق أبطأتيه اشوي  
Shutter Speed: 10/100 second 
إلا أقل من 10 خمسة مثلا 
و اتحطي الكاميرا على حامل 
* * * 
و اسمحي لي تراني عدلت في الإضاءة اشوي 
 
 
 
و شكرا أختي ترانيم

----------


## hope

*الأولى راقت لي كثير ^_^*
*واني كمآن من وجهة نظري لو استخدمتي فلاش تطلع الصور أروع من هيك*
*تسلم يمنك خيتوو ـ ـ ،،*
*بانتظار جديدك دوماً*
*تحياتي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..



ماشاء الله تصوير راااائع جداً..


والفكرة والمحتوى زاد من روعته..

يعطيك العافية حبابة..



وتسلم الأيادي يارب ...


دمتي ودامت عدستكِ تنبض هنا..


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى...



دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------

